# Redfoot acting like he's trying to hibernate???



## spoilers

So my redfoot has been acting a little odd lately. He seems fine and his temps are ok. Day temp 80-85 with humidity between 70 and 80, night temp 70+. 

He used to be in colder conditions at the shelter before i rescued him and i was told he lived in a school courtyard before that for 10+ years but idk if it was in ohio or not. If he was in Ohio's winters in a courtyard idk how he's alive unless he's adapted to hibernation some how? Even then it still gets too cold out there in Ohio.

I just switched from basking bulb to che but he actually did bask under the light a few times before i switched, other than that nothing has changed.

anyway he's a full grown redfoot and I've had him for over a month but this week he started only coming out of his hide every other day to eat and won't touch his water. ( i feed him daily and he didn't skip a day before this week) he eats fine the next day but goes in his hide again to sleep for the rest of the day. 

He seems fine, no weird breathing or running nose. I know other species do this when it's time to hibernate but again he's a redfoot... i dont know what's up with him.

He got a vet checkup a few weeks ago too and it was all good. No parasites, good xray, ect. I've been putting water on his greens to keep him hydrated but i can't get him out long enough to soak him. Anyone have any idea what's going on? If so I'd really appreciate your comments on this behavior and advice if you can give any. Thanks!!!


----------



## JoesMum

Redfoots don't and cannot hibernate.

They are forest creatures that need steady warmth and humidity day and night. They don't particularly bask and a closed chamber is necessary when they are smaller to maintain the temperatures they need. They do well with simply a UVB by day and a Ceramic Heat Emitter (CHE) used with a thermostat set to 85F running 24/7.

It sounds to me like your redfoot is getting too cold overnight.

Get yourself a good digital min/max thermometer so you can see exactly how low temperatures are going overnight. If you don't have a CHE then now is the time to get one.

Photos of your redfoot's enclosure will help the redfoot experts like @Anyfoot to help you.


----------



## mark1

humidity and temp are important , light is also important , sunlight bright during the day , light spectrum is important , photoperiods , it has physiological effects , hormone production being just one , 14 hour days , and places to hide ……. a month isn't long enough for him to establish a routine …… if they're not looking for food , water , to regulate their body temp , to escape , or a place to hide I would think hiding is what they do ……… as long as he eats I wouldn't worry , they don't need to eat anywhere near everyday , unless they are eating small quantities of very low quality food …… but they shouldn't go long periods without eating …… how large is his enclosure ? when conditions are poor , too hot , cold , dry , they can shut down , aestivate , I don't believe they are evolved to be freeze tolerant or have the instinct to hibernate like temperate species do …… there are some pretty cold places within the natural range of redfoots ……..


----------



## Toddrickfl1

My Redfoot will do this from time to time, no biggie. As long as your Tortoise is eating I wouldn't worry.


----------



## spoilers

JoesMum said:


> Redfoots don't and cannot hibernate.
> 
> They are forest creatures that need steady warmth and humidity day and night. They don't particularly bask and a closed chamber is necessary when they are smaller to maintain the temperatures they need. They do well with simply a UVB by day and a Ceramic Heat Emitter (CHE) used with a thermostat set to 85F running 24/7.
> 
> It sounds to me like your redfoot is getting too cold overnight.
> 
> Get yourself a good digital min/max thermometer so you can see exactly how low temperatures are going overnight. If you don't have a CHE then now is the time to get one.
> 
> Photos of your redfoot's enclosure will help the redfoot experts like @Anyfoot to help you.


Yeah i know they don't hibernate that's why i was concerned. Right now I'm in the middle of converting his open enclosure to a closed one but i have a space heater and a humidifier in the room until then to keep the entire room warm and humid. I also spray his substrate twice daily. I took pictures of what i currently have, but don't hate on it too much, like i said still a work in progress lol.

I do have a che bulb now (before it was just a basking bulb but he did bask under it with his legs all spread out which i guess is uncommon in redfoots) if he liked it should i put it back? I would catch him basking pretty often before.

He has a 8 ft by 4 ft enclosure, (when upper level is added to the overall size) I know it's a little small but i can't go any bigger until i get a bigger house. His outdoor enclosure is a large (tort proof) garden for warm months, but he's only gotten to go in it for one day when it was still 80°.

I'll get a temp gun here soon to regulate the temps a little better. And in the meantime I'll stop turning the heater down at night to keep temps around 80 instead of closer to 70. Thanks guys!


----------



## Anyfoot

spoilers said:


> Yeah i know they don't hibernate that's why i was concerned. Right now I'm in the middle of converting his open enclosure to a closed one but i have a space heater and a humidifier in the room until then to keep the entire room warm and humid. I also spray his substrate twice daily. I took pictures of what i currently have, but don't hate on it too much, like i said still a work in progress lol.
> 
> I do have a che bulb now (before it was just a basking bulb but he did bask under it with his legs all spread out which i guess is uncommon in redfoots) if he liked it should i put it back? I would catch him basking pretty often before.
> 
> He has a 8 ft by 4 ft enclosure, (when upper level is added to the overall size) I know it's a little small but i can't go any bigger until i get a bigger house. His outdoor enclosure is a large (tort proof) garden for warm months, but he's only gotten to go in it for one day when it was still 80°.
> 
> I'll get a temp gun here soon to regulate the temps a little better. And in the meantime I'll stop turning the heater down at night to keep temps around 80 instead of closer to 70. Thanks guys!
> View attachment 254731
> View attachment 254732
> View attachment 254733


Is it 80/85f all over the enclosure?


----------



## spoilers

Anyfoot said:


> Is it 80/85f all over the enclosure?


Yes, it's been a constant 80-85° for the past 2 weeks. He still only eats every other day when im at work and won't touch his water. He's gotten a little more active during the day but not much at all.


----------



## Anyfoot

spoilers said:


> Yes, it's been a constant 80-85° for the past 2 weeks. He still only eats every other day when im at work and won't touch his water. He's gotten a little more active during the day but not much at all.


How long you had him


----------



## spoilers

Anyfoot said:


> How long you had him


Almost 2 months now. I know its not a ton of time to know him too well... so maybe that's just him?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Changes to his surroundings or his enclosure will often make them act strange for a while. And you've been steadily changing things. (For the better)
As long as he is eating and his poop looks "normal". Not watery or extra stinky.
Give him a few weeks more.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

If you invest in an Elcheapo digital scale (Walmart kitchen pots and pans area)
Itd be a good idea to weigh him every week and a half/ 2 weeks and make sure that the weight goes up. If it goes down two weigh ins in a row...There's an issue.
Otherwise it's likely just an adjustment thing.


----------



## spoilers

Update: he is still sleeping A LOT in his hide but has been eating a little bit more frequently than before. I got him out of his hide long enough to grab him and give him a soak and he seemed perfectly fine. Alert, fast reflexes, no breathing problems/ mucus/ discharge. He was a little thirsty which was to be expected since he hadn't touched his water in like 3 weeks but otherwise he seems fine. I'm guessing it's just adjusting to his new home. Hopefully when spring comes around and he can be outside again he'll be a little more active.


----------

